# Helen's Oreo & picnic



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Guess who I saw yesterday at the Sonrisas/HOLA picnic???

I met Helen, hubby Eddy, and her two gorgeous kids! It was SO nice to meet you, Helen. I wish we had more time to visit, but it seemed like I was constantly flitting around, yakking my head off.







Surprise, surprise!!! LOL

I met Oreo, everyone. And Oooooooooo...... *Next time I see him, he's mine!! * He has to be the most adorable thing I've seen! Oreo is so silky and his color has been changing, Helen said, and he's now this GORGEOUS brown/black/chocolate...... oh..... I could go on and on!! It was so hard to let him go. I think if it weren't for little Isabella, I would have snuck him out right under your nose, Helen! hehehe :spy:









Oreo does this 'happy dance' that is the most charming thing I've ever seen! You've talked about it before, Helen, but seeing it just makes you LOL and want to squeeze him to death!

You have a lovely family, Helen, and it was soooooo nice to spend some time with you and little Oreo. I'm sure all the little ones were sound asleep in the car all the way home. I know my furbabies were. 

'Til next time!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Absolutely Love the Pics Ladies and I'm kicking myself for not playing hookey from work and going down there to see everyone. I would have loved to finally put some faces to all the attractive names.....:biggrin1: :biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here are other photos from yesterday's event in Brighton, Ontario.

Sammy's in the foreground of the first one, with a bunch of Havs in the back.

The difference in the Havanese there was a real eye-opener for me! I had no idea there were soooooo many types, though of course they aren't necessarily all to 'standard'. There were small heads, large ones, short bodies, tall and long ones, kinky hair, smooth and silky hair, curls, fluffballs, short ears, long and thick ones, tails that curled tight, others loose and held high...... Fascinating and certainly not what I expected! There was another Hav that, if he had thinner and shorter coat, would look exactly like Sammy! I didn't expect that and it was very nice to see.  The last pic shows them both.

The 2nd to last one is of Sammy and Oreo and Isabella, having a great time running around with all those pups. Cute! ( I didn't want to show all of her, for privacy sakes, but she's a doll! )


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Gorgeous Pics ....I Love them All. I am defintely "IN" for the next one no matter what. I gotta go.

Derek


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

...... more............. Hope I'm not boring everyone!! 

This is how our dogs travelled there and back. My daughter and her friend were buckled, as were the dogs, in the back seat of our van. We lowered the middle seats and they were as comfy as could be, like on a couch. Bonus - huge bonus! - Sammy did NOT get at all car sick! :whoo: Not even a dribble of drool (that's why we had the bib, in case). I'm hoping this is the start of a great time travelling with the pups. Yaaaaaay!

The indoor pic is at the house we stayed at on Friday. Sammy comes from there, after his trip here to Hungary, that is. The other pup that travelled from Hungary with Sammy is the cream Hav, Phoebe. She's beautiful!! The other b&w is Kemi and if it weren't for her poofy, wavy hair, she'd be another Sammy look-alike. They had a great time together. Sammy hasn't been there since he was 7.5 months, back in March so it was nice for us to see too.

Ricky loved wandering around the property since it's nothing like what we have here. We're in the 'burbs, small lots, fenced in, etc.... There, they enjoyed running all over the farm, gardens, land. Fun!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

It looks like everyone had so much fun. Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like great fun. 

I had to do a double take on one of the photos. I had to figure out how my Sedona got to Canada for a play date and back without my knowing it!  

Susan


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos, looks like a really fun gathering.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm jealous! Thanks for psoting the pics!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks like a wonderful gathering of Havanese and their owners! Oreo looks like a teddy bear. I'm always surprised at how many variations there are among a gathering of Havanese.....different colors, coat textures, coat lengths, coat thickness, wavy vs. curly, etc. That just makes the breed so much more intriguing! Glad you all had a great time!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great pictures Marj. Thanks for confirming our suspicions that Helen's Oreo is truly a cutie pie. your boys look adorable and tired for their ride home.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj, great pics! Wish I could have made it with Beamer! He would have had a handsome time!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So mny beautiful Havs! looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Great pix, thanks so much for sharing. What fun to see so many different Havs together! Fascinating variety.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Loved the pictures Marj, all the Havs look so adorable. What a cutie Oreo is!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Marj, you could never bore us!!!:biggrin1: Thanks for sharing all the pics so we could see how much fun we missed! Got anymore??


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you Marj for the pictures, I really enjoyed them. I don't get to see alot of Havanese dogs where I live so I really enjoy the pictures. So nice of you to share


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting all the wonderful pictures Marj. It must have been lots of fun having so many Hav's in one place. How many made it to the picnic? From the pictures it sure looks like everyone had a great time. eace:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It really was a lot of fun. There might have been about 30 Havs there, not including the mamma and 5 brand new babies inside the house. 5-day old pups! So tiny, so cute.

Humans? I dunno..... I didn't count! lol

Yesterday, Ricky and Sammy slept like logs ALL day long!! They finally started playing around 8 p.m. and we're taking them out today so they can get into the van and out socializing. Dont' want to have them think that was a 'one time deal'. Maybe I can finally get some pics for the August challenge! lol

I'm glad you all liked the pics. I try to please.
















The middle pic is Sammy (far right) with the pups he grew up with until we got him at 7.5 months. The cream one, Phoebe, flew in from Hungary with Sammy (when they were 2 months old), same breeder, diff. litter. Kemi, the Hav on the left has the same colorings as Sammy and if not for her thick, wavy hair would look just like him. These two girls are SOOOOO affectionate. I just totally fell in love with them during our stay there.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It is great to see the pictures from the picnic!WOW!That must of been alot of fun!:juggle:
I enjoyed seeing you and Helen.......:wave:
So Marj--do you think there really are 2 different breeds within the havanese now since you got to see alot?Just curious....of course.....you can "change your name to protect the innocent"---remember that off of DRAGNET?Anyway thanks for sharing your pix---:whoo:fun:whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie said:


> It is great to see the pictures from the picnic!WOW!That must of been alot of fun!:juggle:
> I enjoyed seeing you and Helen.......:wave:
> So Marj--do you think there really are 2 different breeds within the havanese now since you got to see alot?Just curious....of course.....you can "change your name to protect the innocent"---remember that off of DRAGNET?Anyway thanks for sharing your pix---:whoo:fun:whoo:


Funny you should say that, Julie. lol I really was sooooo tempted to start a convesation about that with the experts there, but thought it might not be a wise decision. My first time there and all... LOL

Honestly though? I can understand breeders', show people's, judges' and owners' frustrations when there is such a huge variety among Havanese. I mean, is this the same in other breeds? The Setters, the Beagles, the Dobermans?? I've never seen it, but then I'm no pro.

I mean, when you're out shopping for a new Hav pup, how do you know that what you get at 8, 10 or 14 weeks doesn't grow up to look like nothing you've seen in the Havanese? Sammy was born looking just like every other Hav. Two female Havs at the picnic had the poofiest hair ever, as if they were shocked, and that is not the common hair type. Who knew?! Some eyes are small and birdlike, like Sammy's, others are large, black almond shaped pools you can lose yourself into. I could go on and on, but I probably shouldn't....... ! lol


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't see it myself,in person,as the only hav I have ever seen is my own.In pictures,books,internet etc.they all seem so similar to me--but I think that's because they are not publishing the others?I see huge variances in havs on this forum--but because of haircuts.Some are just so cute,you want to pinch their cheeks,but others---not so much---but I think it is really based on a clip.A bad haircut can make a hav look like a poodle or a rat--:biggrin1:Were the sizes a huge range too?Heighth and weight?back length?head shape?tailset?
You mentioned coat variances,but I was curious about the rest too.eace:

I see alot of differences in the shelties as well...height,weight,nose length,and coat variances.My first was very small compared to Vinnie,and lacked the undercoat Vinnie has,also didn't have the tipping on the ears.Not color,but tips layed over.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj,
What a great time! Nice to see so many together! Did they all get along well? I was shocked at the first havanese gathering I went to at how well all the strange dogs acted!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I go to a lot of shows and still have a hard time seeing what they mean by 2 different breeds. I mean some have slightly longer or shorter muzzles, some will have wider set eyes or smaller eyes, some are bigger, some smaller, some longer, some shorter, some with beat up caots, some are silky. I really don't get it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, Amanda, I'd say most all the havs there got along very well! There were some growlers, but they'd usually stop after a few seconds and never did any of them nip or fight. It was amazing! There were all ages, sizes and temperaments but it worked out wonderfully. 



Julie said:


> I see huge variances in havs on this forum--but because of haircuts.Some are just so cute,you want to pinch their cheeks,but others---not so much---but I think it is really based on a clip.A bad haircut can make a hav look like a poodle or a rat--:biggrin1:Were the sizes a huge range too?Heighth and weight?back length?head shape?tailset?
> You mentioned coat variances,but I was curious about the rest too.
> 
> I see alot of differences in the shelties as well...height,weight,nose length,and coat variances.My first was very small compared to Vinnie,and lacked the undercoat Vinnie has,also didn't have the tipping on the ears.Not color,but tips layed over.


Well, in MY eyes, there were a LOT of differences, though hair was a big one. Like you, I thought most Havs were like Ricky, maybe smaller boned and with slightly smaller heads, but not a huge difference such as I saw. In fact, where we stayed overnight, the 2 Havs there were different from each other too. Both girls, one had a smaller head, more 'snipey' muzzle and eyes and corkscrew tail. The other, the cream, looked just like Ricky's dam does, almond shaped black eyes, straighter coat, looser tail. When Sammy and Ricky joined those two, Ricky was the "odd man out" because he was sooo much bigger than all three of them!

At the picnic, Sammy was definitely the only one with all the 'away from standard' features that he has, BUT there were MANY Havs (some that show and win too!) that had a few here and there. I was surprised to see so many tightly wound tails! lol

What else...... oh, muzzle length and head size was so varied. There were many that had Sammy's eyes, muzzle and/or head size and yet they were certainly "100%" Havanese.

Interesting AND frustrating!! I have to say ....... and I don't mean to be opening Pandora's box, but I can understand why there has been so much focus on educating judges and tightening the standard so that it remains consistent over the years.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I go to a lot of shows and still have a hard time seeing what they mean by 2 different breeds. I mean some have slightly longer or shorter muzzles, some will have wider set eyes or smaller eyes, some are bigger, some smaller, some longer, some shorter, some with beat up caots, some are silky. I really don't get it.


Yes, Sandi, that's what I thought too!!! I've only been to two shows with Havanese in the ring, so I'm no expert by any means. BUT, I was not disappointed and expected to see what I saw. I saw Havs that I see in books and magazines and websites. The differences are very slight.

Not so at the picnic Saturday. Thing is, though not all these dogs/pups are show dogs. Most aren't so I suppose the variations are acceptable.... ?


----------

